# How do you code Aponeurotomy hand



## ctoots (Jan 10, 2010)

What codes are being used for aponeurotomy, hand palmar?  First time we have to code any suggestions?


----------



## mbort (Jan 11, 2010)

look at 26450 to see if it matches your op note


----------



## annr420 (Jan 23, 2010)

A needle aponeurotomy is done by repeatedly inserting a needle into the hand to break up Dupuytren's contracture. It is considered a "percutaneous Dupuytren's contracture release". If this is the procedure that was performed, the code is 26040


----------

